# Spaghetti(fresser) as nickname for Italians



## bearded

*Moderator note: Original thread split.
*


Darth Nihilus said:


> I wonder if "Ivan" is still used for Russians nowadays?
> 
> Once I was chatting with a German individual and I asked _"Bist du schon mal bei den Ivans gewesen?"_. He didn't seem to understand the question.


Da wir nun einmal dabei sind: ist die Bezeichnung _Spaghetti -_ für uns Italiener - in Deutschland immer noch 'en vogue'?


----------



## Frieder

bearded man said:


> Da wir nun einmal dabei sind:  ist die Bezeichnung _Spaghetti -_ für uns Italiener - in Deutschland immer noch 'en vogue'?



Leider ja. Noch populärer ist der _Spaghettifresser_. Da ich selbst 
leidenschaftlicher Pastaesser bin, sehe ich darin aber keine
Beleidigung ...


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Leider ja. Noch populärer ist der _Spaghettifresser_. Da ich selbst
> leidenschaftlicher Pastaesser bin, sehe ich darin aber keine
> Beleidigung ...


Danke, sehr liebenswürdig.  
Was mich ein kleines bisschen stört, ist der Teil ''fresser''.


----------



## bearded

Und wie sprechen es die meisten aus, S-pa oder Schpa-?  Vor Jahren hörte ich in Deutschland beides. (Das Spitzenstein-Gebiet kommt natürlich nicht in Frage...).


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Und wie sprechen es die meisten aus, S-pa oder Schpa-? Vor Jahren hörte ich in Deutschland beides. (Das Spitzenstein-Gebiet kommt natürlich nicht in Frage...).


Es kommt eigentlich nur _Schp-_ in Frage. Wer _Spaghetti _statt _Schpaghetti _sagt, will damit ausdrücken, das er kultiviert und gebildet ist. Derbe Flegeleien wie _Spaghettifresser_ würde er dann sicher nicht in den Mund nehmen.


----------



## manfy

Es gibt jetzt keinen Grund, sich über derartige Ausdrücke aufzuregen; da muss man einfach drüber stehen.
Die gibt's ja auch innerhalb Italiens (bzw. auch innerhalb eines jeden anderen Landes):
Süden zu Norden: Polentone
Norden zu Süden: Terrone

Den Begriff 'Polentafresser' hab ich im deutschen Sprachraum auch schon mehrmals gehört, aber mit dem Begriff 'Erdfresser' kann ich gar nichts anfangen.

------------------
Beim Rumklicken im obigen link habe ich noch 2 Ausdrücke gefunden, die ich in Österreich mehrmals gehört habe, ohne deren tatsächliche Bedeutung jemals zu kennen. Man hört sie heute sehr sehr selten aber die Etymologie ist interessant: Itaker, Katzelmacher
(und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war 'Itaker' nie wirklich abwertend angewandt, 'Katzelmacher' eher schon ..., was durch die Wiki-Beschreibung auch recht gut erklärt wird.)


----------



## bearded

> manfy:
> ..keinen Grund, sich...aufzuregen


Keiner hat sich doch aufgeregt.
Danke für die interessanten Etymologien.


----------



## perpend

In my time in Germany, I also heard "Spagetti-Fresser". "Fresser" statt "Esser" hilft die Beleidigung in den Tierbereich zu gelangen. 

I only heard it with "Schpa".

I would just call you a "Dago", bearded, and then we'd have a (decent) Chianti, and then do business.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> then we'd have a (decent) Chianti, and then do business.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Keiner hat sich doch aufgeregt.



Ja, sorry! Ich meinte eigentlich die sekundäre Bedeutung von 'sich aufregen'. 
Primär wird es als 'sich beschweren' oder 'Stunk machen' verstanden, gleichzeitig bedeutet es aber auch 'sich betroffen fühlen oder gekränkt fühlen, ohne deswegen einen Aufstand zu machen'.

Wie auch immer, ich bin im Verlaufe meines Lebens unzählige Namen gennant worden - aus den verschiedensten Gründen - und zu 99.9% kann ich nur lachen darüber. Wenn dies mehr Menschen so sehen könnten, dann würden wir vieles von dem 'political correctness nonsense' nicht brauchen.


----------



## bearded

Ich stimme Dir zu und finde, dass Deine Einstellung sehr positiv und vernünftig ist.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich hatte mich vor Jahren über den Filmtitel "Katzelmacher" gewundert und dabei erfahren, dass es sich um eine (süddeutsche) Bezeichnung für Italiener handeln soll.  Rainer Werner Fassbinder war ja gebürtiger Bayer. Wird der Begriff dort noch so verwendet?


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> Ich hatte mich vor Jahren über den Filmtitel "Katzelmacher" gewundert und dabei erfahren, dass es sich um eine (süddeutsche) Bezeichnung für Italiener handeln soll. Rainer Werner Fassbinder war ja gebürtiger Bayer. Wird der Begriff dort noch so verwendet?



Da ich nun recht selten in Europa bin kann ich keine verbindliche Aussage zum derzeitigen Zustand machen, aber schon damals vor 20 Jahren konnte man den Begriff nur selten hören - und wenn, dann primär im Dialekt. Teilweise war's sogar eine Art von Kultbegriff...wahrscheinlich weil niemand den Ursprung und die Bedeutung kannte, es war einfach ein sonderlicher Ausdruck für Südländer und speziell Italiener.
Die beschriebene Etymologie aus dem Wikiartikel war neu aber sehr interessant für mich, vor allem der Vergleich der eventuell wirklichen mit der Volksetymologie! Ich glaube viele unserer heutigen Wörter haben in Wirklichkeit eine mehrgleisige Historie, auch wenn sie sich nicht immer leicht bestätigen lässt!


----------



## Sepia

Kann es sein dass es alles etwas regional bedingt ist?

So was wie "Spaghetti-Fresser" oder "Spaghetti" habe ich hier im Norden schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Auch nicht in Skandinavien.


----------



## Demiurg

Sepia said:


> So was wie "Spaghetti-Fresser" oder "Spaghetti" habe ich hier im Norden schon lange nicht mehr gehört.



Zumindest hört man es nicht mehr so oft wie früher. "Spaghetti-Fresser" ist aber auch ziemlich sperrig. 

Aus meiner Jugend kenne ich noch die etwas elegantere Bezeichnung "Spagallo".


----------



## Modna82

Hi everybody, einen schönen guten Abend/Morgen!

_Spaghetti-Fresser_ was a very offensive term (unless used ironically or in a playful-friendly way). The term marked the experience of many Italian _Gastarbeiter_ (foreign workers brought to Germany thanks to dual agreements, and not necessarily meant to stay forever in Germany) from the Fifties onward.
I must say that, except for a few rude, uneducated and basically racist people, I have never been addressed like that.

_Katzelmacher_ (no matter if it used to mean "kitten breeder" or "laddle maker" or "tool maker" or what else) is typical of Austria and Southern Germany, where Italian-speaking seasonal workers along with permanent migrants were a numerically consistent reality. Not necessarily born as as offensive term (even though there is a certain feeling of superiority and/or paternalism towards the Italian-speaking in it, of course), the derogatory use of "Katzelmacher" was particularly widespread during World War One, after an increasing popularity during the decades 1840-1910 (when tensions between Austria and the Italian-speaking supporters of a united and Austria-free Italian peninsula arose).
I have been addressed as a Katzelmacher in Austria only in a playful way, even though i.e. German- or Ladin-speaking South Tyroleans do use it sometimes against Italians claiming a certain superiority against the "barbaric Germans of Bozen" (yes, these things happen, even in 2015).


----------



## manfy

Thanks! Interesting info!



Modna82 said:


> [...] South Tyroleans do use it sometimes against Italians claiming a certain superiority against the "barbaric Germans of Bozen" (yes, these things happen, even in 2015).



Well, it's human nature to distinguish yourself as an individual and as a group. If it were not the historic nationality and/or language differences then people would find something else to make themselves feel superior...both sides do! 
As long as there's no real deep-rooted animosity between both sides, and luckily in current day Europe it rarely is, then I just see it as a driving force for improvement and evolution of people and societies.


PS: Your signature line says " Empfehlungen und Verbesserungen sind jeder Zeit willkommen!" ...and I'll take you up on it 
It should read "... sind jederzeit willkommen!"
or alternatively "... zu jeder Zeit ...", but 'jederzeit' is better and more idiomatic.


----------



## Frieder

Was mich bei den Etymologie-Links in Post #6 besonders gefreut hat, war
das Erlernen ein neues Fremdwort: *Ethnophaulismus*. Danke, Manfy .


----------



## Modna82

manfy said:


> Thanks! Interesting info!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's human nature to distinguish yourself as an individual and as a group. If it were not the historic nationality and/or language differences then people would find something else to make themselves feel superior...both sides do!
> As long as there's no real deep-rooted animosity between both sides, and luckily in current day Europe it rarely is, then I just see it as a driving force for improvement and evolution of people and societies.
> 
> 
> PS: Your signature line says " Empfehlungen und Verbesserungen sind jeder Zeit willkommen!" ...and I'll take you up on it
> It should read "... sind jederzeit willkommen!"
> or alternatively "... zu jeder Zeit ...", but 'jederzeit' is better and more idiomatic.



Danke! Eigentlich mache ich immer bei solchen Formeln meinen Rezeptionskollegen lnach, aber ich sollte mittlerweile schon wissen, dass sie manchmal eine nicht-so-korrekte Sprache schreiben 
Dazu habe ich einen Tippfehler gefunden!

Well, to be honest, there is indeed some animosity among "groups" in South Tyrol, and deep-rooted in many cases, but this would be a huge off topic. 
I think we all agree that these terms are, luckily, almost "forgotten" and not at all of common usage! 

Grüße aus Sbg!


----------



## manfy

Modna82 said:


> ... aber ich sollte mittlerweile schon wissen, dass sie manchmal eine nicht-so-korrekte Sprache schreiben


 Sei sehr vorsichtig bei Muttersprachlern - je höher der Bildungsgrad, umso mehr Vorsicht ist geboten! Nicht, dass die Leute nicht wissen, was richtig wäre aber übermäßige Selbstsicherheit führt oft dazu, dass sie keinen zweiten Gedanken über Sprachanwendung verschwenden oder es gar wagen, sich selbst zu hinterfragen.

"Verbesserungen sind jeder Zeit willkommen!" ist zwar syntaktisch und grammatikalisch korrekt, aber semantisch ganz und gar nicht. In dieser Schreibweise wird "jeder Zeit" zum Dativobjekt, anstatt des beabsichtigten Temporaladverbs "jederzeit" oder Adverbials "zu jeder Zeit", und damit ist die Bedeutung des Satzes elementar anders.

Return greetings to Salt Castle!


----------



## Sepia

Modna82 said:


> Hi everybody, einen schönen guten Abend/Morgen!
> 
> _Spaghetti-Fresser_ was a very offensive term (unless used ironically or in a playful-friendly way). The term marked the experience of many Italian _Gastarbeiter_ (foreign workers brought to Germany thanks to dual agreements, and not necessarily meant to stay forever in Germany) from the Fifties onward.
> I must say that, except for a few rude, uneducated and basically racist people, I have never been addressed like that.
> 
> _Katzelmacher_ (no matter if it used to mean "kitten breeder" or "laddle maker" or "tool maker" or what else) is typical of Austria and Southern Germany, where Italian-speaking seasonal workers along with permanent migrants were a numerically consistent reality. Not necessarily born as as offensive term (even though there is a certain feeling of superiority and/or paternalism towards the Italian-speaking in it, of course), the derogatory use of "Katzelmacher" was particularly widespread during World War One, after an increasing popularity during the decades 1840-1910 (when tensions between Austria and the Italian-speaking supporters of a united and Austria-free Italian peninsula arose).
> I have been addressed as a Katzelmacher in Austria only in a playful way, even though i.e. German- or Ladin-speaking South Tyroleans do use it sometimes against Italians claiming a certain superiority against the "barbaric Germans of Bozen" (yes, these things happen, even in 2015).



And nevertheless some of the most popular media personalities in Italy had German names and came from Bozen.


----------



## bearded

Sepia said:


> And nevertheless some of the most popular media personalities in Italy had German names and came from Bozen.



Zum Glück gibt's in Europa allgemein keine (auch solch kleine Namens-) Kriege mehr! Die ganze obige Diskussion zeigt, dass der Gebrauch dieser 'abwertenden' Bezeichnungen nunmehr selten geworden ist.


----------



## Demiurg

"Spaghettifresser" oder "Katzelmacher" als diskriminierende Bezeichnungen ergeben heutzutage auch überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr.  Die meisten Deutschen essen wahrscheinlich häufiger Spaghetti als Spätzle und "Katzeln" (hölzerne Schöpflöffel) sind komplett aus der Mode gekommen.


----------

